# Kostenlose Trialversion VXKEase!



## Hydra (6 Oktober 2008)

Die VXK-Produktreihe wird vorzugsweise für Simatic S7 Prozessanschlüsse zur Realisierung eigener HMI- u. Prozessrechnerlösungen verwendet. Für die Programmiersprachen VBS, VB6, Delphi, C/C++, C# und VB.Net sind Komponenten und Bibliotheken dabei, mit denen auf einfache Weise eigene Programme erweitert werden können.

Umfangreiches Informationsmaterial befindet sich ebenfalls in der ZIP-Datei, die über unsere Homepage heruntergeladen werden kann.

Über den frei zugänglichen Downloadbereich unserer Homepage sind zusätzlich Demonstrationsprogramme erhältlich, die zeigen, wie Prozessdaten in einer .CSV-Datei oder einer Microsoft Access-Datenbank aufgezeichnet werden können. 

Die Integration von "libnodave" wird in Form eines VXK-Sondertreibers ebenfalls unterstützt.

Die VXK-Systeme sind frei programmierbar und ermöglichen bidirektionalen Datenaustausch. Sie eignen sich insbesondere für anspruchsvolle Projekte im professionellen Umfeld mit erhöhten Anforderungen an Stabilität und Performance. Sie werden üblicherweise zwischen Feldebene (S7) und Ihrem Anwenderprogramm (Delphi, VB, C# usw.) als universell einsetzbare Interprozess-Kommunikationskomponente und Datenkonzentrator eingesetzt.

Anbieterinformationen:

*Vanilla-X GmbH*
*Interactive Software Solutions*
Wilhelmstr. 10
89547 Gerstetten

Tel. 07323 951665
Email info@vanilla-x.de
Web: http://www.vanilla-x.de

Direkter Link zum Downloadbereich: http://www.vanilla-x.de/downloads.aspx


----------



## Hydra (17 Oktober 2008)

*Tech-Tipps zu VXK-Produkten ab sofort verfügbar*

Im Downloadbereich unserer Homepage haben wir den Abschnitt "*Downloads zu unseren Tech-Tipps*" hinzugefügt.

Hier stellen wir in kurz gehaltenen Beiträgen Tipps & Tricks zum Umgang und zur Programmierung mit VXK-Produkten vor. Die ersten beiden Beiträge demonstrieren, wie analog zum S7-Programm auch im Anwendungsprogramm mit symbolischer Programmierung gearbeitet werden kann. Beispielprogramme in C# sind als Programmlisting im PDF-Dokument enthalten.

Die Tech-Tipps werden auch zukünftig durch neue Beiträge weiter aktualisiert. Wenn Sie über Neuigkeiten auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden möchten, dann können Sie einfach unseren *Newsfeed* mit einem RSS-Reader Ihrer Wahl abonnieren. (Dabei handelt es sich *nicht* um einen Newsletter!)


Anbieterinformationen:

*Vanilla-X GmbH*
*Interactive Software Solutions*
Wilhelmstr. 10
89547 Gerstetten

Tel. 07323 951665
Email info@vanilla-x.de
Web: http://www.vanilla-x.de

Direkter Link zum Downloadbereich: http://www.vanilla-x.de/downloads.aspx


----------

